# Sea Battle 1:2400 model liners



## candide (Nov 25, 2014)

I am vaguely interested in some of the 1:2400 waterline models of liners which are from Sea Battle. My interest is mainly because a) they have some of my favourites - Mauretania of 1936, Britannic of 1930, Normandie - and b)they are cheap...
Has anyone bought any previously? Are they worth the money?
Also - any UK sellers? They seem to be made in Austria, but can only find US sellers online: Alnavco and Viking Forge (latter cheaper but smaller range).
Any thoughts welcome.


----------

